# corregimiento



## Abuelita Nani

Does anyone know the English translation of corregimiento? I think it might be post office box, because it is grouped together with other forms of location / address.
(dirección de la casa, hospital, barrio, vereda, corregimiento, etc.)
address of house, hospital, neighborhood, district, --, etc.

It is from a Colombian birth certificate.


----------



## Marxelo

Hola abuelita, quizás esto le ayude:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corregimiento


----------



## Abuelita Nani

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Sikhni

Hi!  First and utmost, a wonderful day for all!

I have read all the suggestions you have displayed for the translation of corregimiento, nonetheless, Im not quite sure about such.

Would any senior memeber please be so kind to furnish me with the precise translation for the aforementioned spanish word?  

I thank you much in advance for all insights to be rendered.

Be well!

Sikhni


----------



## Tarahumara

Hola Sikhni, 
Corregimiento= To correct/ modify, discipline, fixing, repremend, dignity, Jurisdiction or office of a "corregidor".
Tarahumara


----------



## RaulCavazos

*I think it would be better within a context, because it has some diferent meanings in spanish. In México that word is not used since 1830's I guess.*

*corregimiento.*
(De _corregir_).
*1. *m. Empleo u oficio de corregidor.
*2. *m. Territorio de su jurisdicción.
*3. *m. Oficina del corregidor.

*corregidor, ra.
1. *adj. Que corrige.
*2. *m. Magistrado que en su territorio ejercía la jurisdicción real con mero y mixto imperio, y conocía de las causas contenciosas y gubernativas, y del castigo de los delitos.
*3. *m. Alcalde que libremente nombraba el rey en algunas poblaciones importantes para presidir el ayuntamiento y ejercer varias funciones gubernativas.


----------



## Mirlo

In Panama, corregimentos are: "*Country subdivisions"*

* One of the meanings is:
*Colonial administrative districts that later became intendencias (intendancies or provinces) and Catholic dioceses or parishes.


----------



## lamaga81

If you mean "fixing" "to correct", the word is corrección, no corregimiento.


----------



## Sikhni

Good Day!

Thank you much for all the meanings provided.  I specially thank Mirlo, for that's the precise wording I was requiring.

In the meantime, continue being soooo efficient as always, whereas I shall keep in touch everytime further professional insights so require.

Be well and be happy,

XOXO Gina


----------



## marioperdomo

Usualmente se emplea Township


----------



## CARJR45

Tambien puedes utilizar ""Precinct".


----------



## David1969

Dear foreros: I would translate the word " corregimiento " as county.  Please correct me.


----------



## Mariaisa

Abuelita Nani said:


> Does anyone know the English translation of corregimiento? I think it might be post office box, because it is grouped together with other forms of location / address.
> (dirección de la casa, hospital, barrio, vereda, corregimiento, etc.)
> address of house, hospital, neighborhood, district, --, etc.
> 
> It is from a Colombian birth certificate.


Hola Foreros:
Tal vez un poco tarde, pero para futuras consultas copio la definición de Corregimiento Municipal suministrada por el Departamento Administrativo Nacional de Estadísticas (DANE) de Colombia: "_Es una división del área rural del municipio, la cual incluye un núcleo de población, considerada en los Planes de Ordenamiento Territorial, P.O.T. El artículo 117 de la ley 136 de 1.994 faculta al Concejo Municipal para que mediante acuerdos establezca esta división, con el propósito de mejorar la prestación de los servicios y asegurar la participación de la ciudadanía en los asuntos públicos de carácter local_"


----------



## jsvillar

A eso en España se le llama 'pedanía' y tienen una administración local muy reducida, incluyendo un alcalde pedáneo nombrado por el ayuntamiento.


----------

